# Touche' says, "Get Ready, Cause Here I come" :)



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

*Touche' says, "Get Ready, Cause Here I come" 

She LOVES her Jolly Ball!

Can you tell?*


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

she looks great, i love the jolly balls also, its the one of the few toys that last more than a day. hey patch how is she bred?


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Awwwww.. She's a cutie!!

Zoe loves her jolly ball too..


----------



## RonnyMc "Jaymo's Dad" (Aug 7, 2008)

That dog is gorgeous. WOW!!!! She's looks like a super hero


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

ALL your dogs are gorgeous, lady! ..........Touche has alot of flair, huh?


----------



## vegasbound (Dec 5, 2008)

RonnyMc "Jaymo's Dad" said:


> That dog is gorgeous. WOW!!!! She's looks like a super hero


 Pitbulls are all Super Hero's, here is my flying pitbull pup!!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

That is a super cool toy LOL I need to get one for my pups they love things like that! And touche makes the toy look even better !! She is such a baby doll


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

Aw, I love Touche'! She is gorgeous, thanks for posting the pics!

Stephanie


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Lookin good as usual  Don't your dogs ever have a bad hair day lol..


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

AWWWW I love Touche. She's awesome. Luke has a big crush on her.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

HOLY!!!.....................That girl is really filling out nicely! How's her sister looking these days?


----------



## RonnyMc "Jaymo's Dad" (Aug 7, 2008)

vegasbound said:


> Pitbulls are all Super Hero's, here is my flying pitbull pup!!


hahah awesome


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks everyone. She is a good girl .



wheezie said:


> she looks great, i love the jolly balls also, its the one of the few toys that last more than a day. hey patch how is she bred?


She is my Patcheeno's Daughter:
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [222903] :: T'S PATCH O I'LL B PUTN-M2 SHAME OFACA, OFAPA

Kisses for LUKE from Touche'

I posted picts of her littermate sis Bodacious not to long ago in one of the threads that was discussing stacking 

Jolly balls are great and hold up well except for the handle part which usually gets pulled off pretty fast.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

I just saw your touché. What a dog. Lookin incredible! I like the jolly ball with the rope through it. You have some gorgeouts apbts. Too bad bodacious couldn't guest star on this thread LOL. Thanks for posting pics!


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

You guys gotta quit saying "jolly balls" lol. I know, I know....


----------



## lil bit pit karma (May 10, 2008)

Patch your dogs are amazing!!!

I have to try a jolly ball but I think Karma would have the handle off as soon as I give it to her :hammer:


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Touche looking just as gorgeous as ever! Patch where can I get me some "jolly balls" without legs attatched? lol I think my pups would love em!


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

Luke's blushing...........


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

She's in great shape, very pretty.


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

Wow, she is amazing looking. Very nicely built. The pictures are just way too cute!! My horses love the Jolly Balls! I actually haven't tried them with my dogs, but now I guess I will give it a try!! Great pictures!!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

If you Google Jolly Balls a Bunch of sites should come up to help you find them in your area. The ones with the ropes and with handles are usually found at places like PetSmart 

Thanks for the compliments on Touche'.

I love drivy happy dogs... LOL Can you tell?


----------



## NIKKI (Nov 3, 2008)

wow..... shes beautiful!!!


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

Yeah my boy Lucky LOVES his jolly ball too!! He will run around all day with the thing in his mouth!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Happy drivy dogs are the best, but can be exhausting LOL. Thanks for looking at my pup!


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

what a happy bunch of dogs you got. Touche is gorgeous.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## BLkDOuTSrT4[303] (Feb 5, 2009)

thats a real good lookin dog you got there, kinda the same colors as my pup.


----------



## king kang (Jan 21, 2009)

how big are your balls? :hammer: haha

8" or 10"


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

LOL I think I have those balls in every size they make.

She is red brindle though it is hard to see the brindle in the picts


----------



## Kimbers dad (Feb 5, 2009)

beautiful dog!!!!!!!!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## thesainttc (Feb 8, 2009)

amazing face.. so cute


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

thesainttc said:


> amazing face.. so cute


 She is a huge ham. Thanks!


----------

